

A Complete Guide to Pricing Strategy - brennanjp
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/163986/A-Complete-Guide-to-Pricing-Strategy

======
jackrmcdermott
awesome post! always tricky to define your pricing strategy--this is super
helpful.

~~~
pccampbell
Agreed. I think it's the process that's the most important.

~~~
brennanjp
Appreciate it, I'm glad you liked it.

~~~
thaumaturgy
The dart board analogy was a great idea. We've been gradually moving through
each of the pricing strategies; I wish I'd seen this when I first started my
business.

